# new pics of ma girlz



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

took cali in to get her 3rd set of shots done and she is a big 28lbs already grown so much since we 1st got her.








when we 1st got her








pep when we 1st put the diaper on she wouldnt move lol
























and of course here is my fav boy keek gettin a drink in the tub


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Total cuteness. Love the diaper pic and Luna looks sooo pretty. Cali has grown a ton!!!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

OUR girlsYour cat.Lmao at my custom diaper work


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol @ the diaper ! Great pix .... Duece sends Luna many licks loll


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww great pics, poor Pep, she looks quite miserable and I in no way mean any disrespect as I love this breed as well, but in that up close pic, Pep looks like a Boston Terrier. and Cali has gotten so much bigger, I am lovin that first pic, like "woman if you take pic anymore...."  And Luna is sexy as ever, lol. Lovin the kitty pics as wel l Thanks for sharing


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Omg I love that black and white girl with the diaper. Look at the topline and her rear angulation wow  she is a beauty, she is freaking adorable... do you have more of her?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

The girls are looking as beautiful as ever


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks everyone, yes david I think cali is ouside taking more pics of her this mornin lol , Ill have to post some of her later.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> took cali in to get her 3rd set of shots done and she is a big 28lbs already grown so much since we 1st got her.


This pic here tickles me for some reason loll the side eye shes giving the camera makes for several captions and she looks real Divaish lol Love it!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics, the crew is looking great. I'm lovin the tub kitty too  my cats do that too. It's nice to not have to put out a water bowl lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

LOL i love the diaper one.'c a n not move'


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> LOL i love the diaper one.'c a n not move'


She literally stood there for about a hour.:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL she does look frozen


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Ears pinned back too lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL poor girl She looks like WTF??????


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

how old is Cali now?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cali is about 4.5 months


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Love the first pic!! And the diaper picture...lmao....that maybe if I freeze they will take it off me pose..lmao


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cali is such a cutie. Love the pic.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> cali is about 4.5 months


same w/ Diesel.. reason i ask is i was comparing their weight.. Diesel weighs 28lbs as well


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

lol at pep!! cali is so cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol she might be cute in pictures , but in real she is a littel devil. Always attacking the big dogs biting there legs , hanging of lokis neck while he trys to walk away lol. The older dogs have brought her to me on a few occassions by the scruff like "here take this " lol. They have also taken her and drug her through the mud a few times she has come back in from the yard covered in mud needing baths lol. And she has discovered ZOOMIES lately lol so spazzes all over the house and can now jump up on the couch on her own lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I Just wanted to show how similar Loki looks to this dogue de bordeaux American pit bull cross.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bump where is Cali bc I want him to see this lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL gonna start up between you 2  here we go lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Cool you found a mutt that looks similatr to my dog.Glad you have so much free time.Do i really need to search the internet to find a mutt that looks like your dog?LOL looks like loki has a fan.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn bro you need to take a chill pill bro. I told you about this dog before and I just wanted it to share it with you. I wasn't trying to insult your dog I can't believe you get that upset lol 

On a lighter note that resembles your boy a lot, I am assuming they bred that dog for protection. Nonetheless that dog is a beauty and he looks like your pretty boy.


I actually want a neo x apbt mutt like you call them lol


----------

